# Chardon High School Earns First Place at Ohio Envirothon



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) recognizes the Chardon High School Envirothon team for earning first place at the Ohio Envirothon contest.More...

More...


----------

